# Vaccinations and Parasite Prevention



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked before but Jackson was taken to the vet on Friday and was neutered. He had to spend the night but we picked him up first thing Saturday morning and his incision is looking like it is healing up well. It got me to thinking about vaccinations and parasite prevention. I know everyone's answer will be different but I was just wondering what vaccination schedule do you follow for your Chis and also what type of parasite prevention (heartworm, flea, tick, etc) do you give them if any?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We use Frontline and Heartguard. There will be many others that do not agree with my decision to use those things. You are one hundred percent right that you will get many different answers here. We made the decision to use these things after lengthy discussions with our Vet and after I called five other Vets in my town for a second opinion. When I was younger and lived at home we had a really bad summer where ticks were killing everything. Deer were dying and several of our barn cats (strays who were friendly and wanted to stay but were not interested in coming inside) passed away because we Frontlined them too late. It scared me enough to use Frontline even though I know it can be a harsh chemical. My Chis do just fine with it though.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Vaccinations-
We give required Rabies (still working to exempt BG due to a reaction)
Distemper etc- We Titer if the test shows low immunity we give a vaccine otherwise NO
Lymes, Bordatella (Kennel Cough) etc- NO

Preventative- 
We use Heart Guard every 6 weeks and only during hot months
Flea & Tick- Vetri Repel (all natural Holistic)


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

For vaccines I do a puppy series of DHPP at 8wks, 12wks, and 16wks. Again 1 year later and then every 3 years thereafter. I do rabies every 3 years (my state law). I don't do lyme or lepto. 

Percy is on Heartguard for heartworm prevention. I use it every 6 weeks (opposed to the recommended month). For fleas I use Comfortis sparingly.


----------

